# A pillar help please



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey,

2004 GTO
I bought the 3 gauge A pillar pod from Team SCSS.
I just installed a couple of turbos. Needed to monitor a few more things.

Now I managed and engine rebuild and twin turbo install but....

I cannot for the life of me get those clips that hold the A pillar to clip back on.

Any help would be greatly appriciated. I have searched every way I know how. One post gets his A Pillar installed by the dealer and knows the trick..?then it ends.

Thanks
Blue


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't get the clips to hold onto the trim? Or can't get the clips to hold the trim to the pillar? Are your wires holding the trim out?


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for a response!
There are metal clips that are attched to the trim. Same metal clips are in slots in the metal A pillar.









Those clips slide inside each other as I have them oriented. The one side attched to the plastic in the trim piece.
The other smaller part inserts into a slot in the A pillar metal. The two push together...and its not so easy....at least once they have been undone.

I spent 3 days. Probably 2 dozen attempts. Mess with it until I was disgusted and quit. regain my sanity I tried everything. I cut slots in the plastic for the wire, drilled a small hole in each rib and used tiny tie wraps to hold the wire below the plastic that reinforces the a pillar trim...*wire was out of the way*.
I finally got it. Still sane. Cant tell you how. One time one just clicked and each from there down clicked in. Did have to start at the B pillar...where I knew there was no wire and no reaon it should not work. I bent the little clips out and in too. Made the connection to each other not so tight. Has to push flush on the top side and roll down. Have to be very careful. I used a tiny screwriver. Those clips in the metal just hang there and will easily move out of position up and down and left and right....and they have to be just right.








I will do a photo spead when I am finished with the entire twin turbo, engine rebuild and gauge project.
Looks rather overkill to me but I wanted matching gauges. I also wanted to monitor boost, AF ratio and fuel pressure. There is a post on the dual pod on the right. Did not want to mess with redoing that pod. Oil and volts.
Every performance engine should have oil pressure gauge in my book.
Should have been OEM on the GTO.
Cheers
Blue


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those clips you want to attach to the trim piece first with the wide end. Push them all the way onto the trim. Then attach the whole trim piece with the clips onto the pillar. Makes life much easer then trying to get both sides of the clips to do what they are supposed to do at once.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I tried that.
There is a post here or somwhere that says just the opposite.
"Absolutly do not put the two together before....

Regardless. I tried that to and pushed until I was red in the face. Fearing I was going to break my dandy new pod. 

Guess I did it the hard way. Oh well. Everything about this project has been a PITA.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I take dashes apart all the time, the last one was an `02 Durango this morning which has about 14 of those clips spanning about a 33"x10" main section of the dash. There's not a chance in you know where you're going to line up all those clips if they were loose. Like when assembled from the factory, they all mount to the trim section first, then the whole unit goes on, and you shouldn't have to push all that hard. Sometimes you have to pull hard to get them off, but they should just snap/pop on with light pressure.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I wouldn't say it was super easy to install my SCSS A-pillar, but I wouldn't say it was all that hard to do either.

the only thing that got me worked up, is how the material color is a total different and darker shade than stock


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I got it on...a month ago.
Never did fit flush, left a 1/4 gap where the windscreen meets the roof.
And l also did not like the off color.
All in all not happy with this purchase from team SCSS at all.
It all looked gaudy to me and limited my visibility...my GTO is NOT a race car.
I took it back off and reinstalled my stock a pillar trim...easily.
Have not come up with another solution for monitoring boost, af, and fuel pressure yet.
Still have all the $$$ red faced matching gauges and pod.

I am back into the engine so its not real high on my list right now but I do have to come up with a solution that is acceptable to a very picky me.

I have team SCSS pod in the middle. Monitoring oil pressure and volts.
Post somewhere here about that install. Should have had oil pressure gauge from the factory. I could add one where volts is....not to worried about that.
Idiot light for that in a 350 HP car is unacceptable in my head.
I have seen two cars have there lights go off.....damaged engine in both. Sister and friends cars.


Anyhow. Suggestions for a new approach for those gauges.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

you can get the dual gauge trim piece for the instrument cluster if you dont mind finding a new spot for the fuel door release button. dont know what to tell you about the third gauge though.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

> I have team SCSS pod in the middle. Monitoring oil pressure and volts. Post somewhere here about that install. Should have had oil pressure gauge from the factory.


I was thinking about doing the same thing, but I just can't wrap my mind around spending $500 bucks on two gauges that the car should have come with. I'd love to see pictures of your install of this and the finished product. I like how they look on the manufacturer's site, but they always look better there if you know what I mean.


----------

